# Alaska to North Dakota! HHmmmmm



## plentycoupe (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I am new to the forum. I found out yesterday that I will be stationed in Grand Forks so my first thought was to find a hunting forum and introduce myself. Of course most people would be looking for a house...that can wait! Hahaha. I have to find out how the hunting is and get my foot in the door before I show up.

I am military and have been for 20 years this April. Am currently sitting in Afghanistan and will move to Grand Forks to teach the young cadets in October.

I hunt with a longbow, recurve, black powder and rifles. Just depends on the opportunity. I will be hunting grizzly bears with the longbow in May. Fingers crossed and Dall sheep in August!

I have also hunted in Wyoming and Colorado and am currently buying points for mulies, elk and antelope in both. I used to live in Williston and Dickinson when I was very young.

Very excited to get into hunting whitetails and turkeys.

Just wanted to drop in and say hi. I will be looking to hunting partners when I show up so if you are into showing a new guy the ropes hit me up. I hunt pretty much anything.

Jason


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool.Thanks for your service.Keep us informed on the Grizz hunt.I'm sure there are plenty guys here that will help you out when you arrive.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry about the teaching Cadidiots thing, but at least you'll be able to make the most of it. Good news is the are raising BAH in that area.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Dude, I GREATLY feel sorry for you. ND is a damn awesome place to live. I wouldnt trade it for anything in the world, except Alaska.  If you are interested in a waterfowl hunt not too far away, hit me up with a PM Jason. I'd be interested in hearing some of your experiences from Alaska. I will be going there someday for a number of hunts, hopefully!!!


----------



## plentycoupe (Feb 24, 2012)

Headed that way in a couple days!!
AdamFisk I sent you a pm. 
Thanks for the replys.


----------



## H_I_L_L_B_I_L_L_Y (Jan 17, 2011)

Jason welcome to the Forks. I made the same move over a year ago from Eielson. I was lucky enough to spend seven years in Alaska and cant wait to get back. Ive still been concentrating on Alaska hunting and fishing since Ive been here but I do have a general lay of the land from coyote hunting. I wouldnt mind helping with some info if you need it. You living on base? Almost forgot to ask do you go by the same screen name on Alaska outdoors directory? Gary


----------

